# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  ՀՀ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հիմնական պատճառը. հիվանդ օլիգոպոլացված տնտեսական համակարգ

## Adriano

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, մինչ այսօր ես մտածում էի, թե որն է մեր երկրի տնտեսական հիմնախնդիրների պատճառը, ինչով է պայմանավորված ՀՀ-ում սկսված տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, ինչու է մեծանում բնակչության եկամուտների բևեռացումը: Սակայն այսօր հասկացա, որ բոլոր տնտեսական մոդելները կազմվում են սխալ ուղղությամբ: Օրինակ բժշկության մեջ ինչպես է, նախ վերլուծում ես տեսնում  թե տվյալ հիվանդը ինչով է հիվանդ, այնուհետև կամ դեղ ես նշանակում այն բուժելու համար, կամ դիմում ես ավելի հիմնավոր քայլերի ասենք օպերացիայի: Նույն բանն էլ տնտեսությունն է: Այստեղ ևս պետք է գտնել հիմնական հիվանդությունը, չէ որ նախքան վերջնական որոշում կայացնելը բժիշկները դիտարկում են տարբեր հիվանդություններ: Ահա մեր մոտ պարզվում է տնտեսական լծակները`գների մակարդակ, տոկոս, պետական ծախսեր, հարկեր, ինչպես էլ փոփոխվեն չեն ազդի կամ շատ չնչին ազդեցություն կունենան տնտեսական կոնյուկտուրայի վրա: Այսպես օրինակ ենթադրենք պահանջում ենք տրամադրվող վարկի տոկոսի իջեցում: Սա կարող է առաջացնել հետևյալ տնտեսական փոփոխությունները. նախ հնարավոր է սպառողական վարկերի հաշվին բարելավվի վիճակը, սակայն մյուս կողմից տոկոսի իջեցումը ենթադրում է վարկ վերցնողների թվի անհամեմատ աճ, որը կարող է շոկային լինել ՀՀ բանկային համակարգի վրա, այսինքն այս կողմից տոկոսը չաշխատեց, եթե տանք ցածր վարկեր բիզնեսին, ապա, ենթադրենք ես, որ ծանոթ չունեմ վարկ վերցնեմ ու գործ դնելու տեղ չունենամ ինչպես եմ վարկ տալու: Փաստորեն ՀՀ տնտեսությունը կարելի է նկարագրել մեծ օլիգոպոլացվածությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով սա է մեր տնտեսության հիվանդությունը հիմնական:Օլիգոպոլ վիճակ կա տնտեսության բոլոր ճյուղերում, չհաշված ներմուծման վիճակը, որը լրիվ գտնվում է օլիգարխների ձեռքում: Լավ ենթադրենք ասեցինք, որ նման հիվանդությաուն կա բա ինչպես պայքարենք սրա դեմ կամ ինչպես այն բուժենք: Ես գտնում եմ կա երկու ճանապարհ`
1. օլիգոպոլացված տնտեսության ռեաբիլիտացիա
2.օլիգոպոլիստական միջավայրի պարզացում:
Սկսեմ երկրորդ տարբերակից սա ենթադրում է օլիգոպոլ ցանկացած ճյուղի լիբերալացում, այսինքն մեր մոտ դա կնշանակի ուժով օլիգարխների ցրումը, իշխանափոխություն, սակայն մի պայմանով, որ նոր ձևավորված իշխանությունը, պետք է թույլ չտա նոր օլիգոպոլիաների ձևավորումը: Սա գտնում եմ մեր նման երկրի համար ամենաշոկային, ցնցող տարբերակն է: Քանզի մենք այն վիճակում չենք, որ մեր երկրի ներքին վիճակը էլ ավելի խարխլենք: Այս տարբերակով առաջարկվում է պետական հարստության վերաբաշխում, սակայն ոչ օլիգոպոլիստական ձևով:
Առաջին տարբերակը ամենահետաքրքրին է: Այստեղ առաջարկվում է չքանդել արդեն ստեղծված տնտեսական համակարգը, այլ այն ավելի ճիշտ ուղղորդել: Այսինքն գտնել ուղիներ օլիգոպոլիստական համակարգի էլ ավելի հզորացման համար, սակայն երկրի համար կարևոր հիմնական մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշների կարգավորմամաբ: Այստեղ հետաքրքիր մի պարադոքս է դրված կամ խնդիր, ինչպես կառավարել օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը, որը ինքնիրենով հանգեցնի սոցիալական արդարության: Այսինքն բնակչության եկամուտները բարձրացնելը ձեռք տա, սակայն ծաղկող օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության շրջանակներում: Այսինքն տեսեք ինչպես էինք մտածում առաջ. ասում էինք ինչպես գրենք մոդելներ, որպեսզի ՀՆԱ-ն աճի, սպառումը խթանվի և այլն, այսինքն մոռանալով իրական պատկերը, պայքարում ենք օլիգոպոլիայի դեմ: Սակայն չէ, որ նույն օլիգոպոլիան մեծ գումարներ է պահում իր ձեռքում: Եկեք հիմա մտածենք հակառակ կողմից հնարավորություն տրվի, որպեսզի օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը ավելացնի իր շահույթը, սակայն այն գործի հարկային նոր ռեժիմով: Այսիքն նոր տնտեսական մոդելները պետք է կազմվեն ելնելով օլիգոպոլիտսական տնտեսության պայմաններից: Սա իմ կարծիքով ավելի ճիշտ ուղղի է, առաջին ուղղին ռադիկալ է և ռիսկային, իսկ սա ավելի ձեռնտու է թե իշխող համակարգին, թե ժողովրդին: Հատկապես նշեմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընտրած ճանապարհը առաջինն է, իհարկե ազգային հարստության խելամիտ ու արդար վերաբաշխումը կտա իր արդյունքը, սակայն եկեք փորձենք նախ տնտեսվարման օլիգոպոլիստական տարբերակը: Որը նշանակում է օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության շահույթի աճ և միևնույն ժամանակ բնակչության բարեկեցության բարելավում:

----------

Ժունդիայի (09.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

Մի քանի օլիգոպոլիայի անուն կուզենայի իմանալ՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչումն է իրականում խնդիրը:



> Սկսեմ երկրորդ տարբերակից սա ենթադրում է օլիգոպոլ ցանկացած ճյուղի լիբերալացում, այսինքն մեր մոտ դա կնշանակի ուժով օլիգարխների ցրումը, իշխանափոխություն, սակայն մի պայմանով, որ նոր ձևավորված իշխանությունը, պետք է թույլ չտա նոր օլիգոպոլիաների ձևավորումը: Սա գտնում եմ մեր նման երկրի համար ամենաշոկային, ցնցող տարբերակն է: Քանզի մենք այն վիճակում չենք, որ մեր երկրի ներքին վիճակը էլ ավելի խարխլենք:


Օլիգարխների ցրումը արդյո՞ք ենթադրում է օլիգոպոլիաների վերացում: Հետո ի՞նչ օլիգոպոլիաների մասին ես է խոսում:



> Այս տարբերակով առաջարկվում է պետական հարստության վերաբաշխում, սակայն ոչ օլիգոպոլիստական ձևով:


Այսի՞նքն: 




> Այսիքն նոր տնտեսական մոդելները պետք է կազմվեն ելնելով օլիգոպոլիտսական տնտեսության պայմաններից: Սա իմ կարծիքով ավելի ճիշտ ուղղի է, առաջին ուղղին ռադիկալ է և ռիսկային, իսկ սա ավելի ձեռնտու է թե իշխող համակարգին, թե ժողովրդին: Հատկապես նշեմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընտրած ճանապարհը առաջինն է, իհարկե ազգային հարստության խելամիտ ու արդար վերաբաշխումը կտա իր արդյունքը, սակայն եկեք փորձենք նախ տնտեսվարման օլիգոպոլիստական տարբերակը: Որը նշանակում է օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության շահույթի աճ և միևնույն ժամանակ բնակչության բարեկեցության բարելավում:


Այսինքն ի՞նչ՝ հո՞ղ ստեղծենք կոռուպցիայի համար: Պետության, իշխանության դերը նորմալ առողջ միջավայրի ստեղծումն է, իսկ թե ձեւավորվեն օլիգոպոլիաներ, մոնոպոլիաներ՝ դա պետք է լինի հետեւանք  եւ ոչ թե նպատակ: Երկրորդ տարբերակում, կներես արտահայտությանս համար, իշխանությունը օլիգոպոլիստի պեշկան է եւ ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

Ժունդիայի (09.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Մի քանի օլիգոպոլիայի անուն կուզենայի իմանալ՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչումն է իրականում խնդիրը:

Նախ ըստ քեզ ՀՀ տնտեսությունը կատարյալ մրցակցության կատարյալ օրինակ է?: Ինչ է նշանակում նշել անունները, սա բնական հարց չէ: Ինչու որովհետև հայաստանցիները սիրում են ստից բաներով փակել իրական պատկերը: Հետրաբար բոլորս էլ պարզ գիտենք թե օլիգոպոլիստական վիճակը, որն է: Ուրեմն հարցդ անհասկանալի է, միթե դու չգիտես դրանց անունները: Մեզ մոտ օլիգոպոլիաները հատուկ անուններ չունեն դրանք պարզ երևում են:

Օլիգարխների ցրումը արդյո՞ք ենթադրում է օլիգոպոլիաների վերացում: Հետո ի՞նչ օլիգոպոլիաների մասին ես է խոսում:

Օլիգոպոլիաների վերացում չէ, այլ վերջիններիս վերափոխումը: Այսինքն կատարյալ մրցակցային պայմանների ստեղծում: Նորից նույն հարցը, օրինակ բենզինի ոլորտը գրեթե օլիգոպոլիստական ոլորտ է, ինչու որովհետև բենզին բերողները մեկ-երկու հոգի են: Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում դու փաստորեն չես ընդունում, որ մեզ մոտ տնտեսությունը օլիգոպոլ է, այսինքն չես ընդունում,որ հիմնական տնտեսական շուկաները գտնվում են մի 5-6 հոգու ձեռքում?




Այսինքն ի՞նչ՝ հո՞ղ ստեղծենք կոռուպցիայի համար: Պետության, իշխանության դերը նորմալ առողջ միջավայրի ստեղծումն է, իսկ թե ձեւավորվեն օլիգոպոլիաներ, մոնոպոլիաներ՝ դա պետք է լինի հետեւանք  եւ ոչ թե նպատակ: Երկրորդ տարբերակում, կներես արտահայտությանս համար, իշխանությունը օլիգոպոլիստի պեշկան է եւ ուրիշ ոչինչ:

Խնդիրը նրա մեջ է, որ տնտեսագիտության մեջ կարծիք կա թե օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը այնքան էլ լավ բան չէ, սակայն այն վատ բան է երբ իրականցվում է այ մեր ձևով: Սակայն ճիշտ կառավարման դեպքում կարելի է կառուցել տնտեսություն հենվելով օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսական համակարգի վրա: Իսկ քանի որ մեզ մոտ շատ դժվար կլինի սաղ տնտեսական համակարգը քանդելը և վերափոխելը, մեր առաջարկված մոդելները պետք է հիմնված լինեն օլիգոպոլիստական շահույթի մաքսիմիզացման վրա, սակայն որոշակի սահմանափակումների դեպքում, ասենք բյուջեյի մուտքերը մինիմում այսքան, կամ ևս լրացուցիչ սահմանափակումներ: Իսկ ով ասաց, որ օլիգոպոլիանցված տնտեսության ռեաբօլիտացիան դա չարիք է, ոչ չարիք չէ, եթե այն հենվի ճիշտ քայլերի վրա: Այստեղ ինչպես տեսնում ես ստանդարտ մտածելակերպ չկա, քանզի երբ տեսնում ես բոլորը մտածում են ու ոչինի չեն կարողանում անեն, ուրեմն պետք են ոչ ստանդարտ որոշումներ, մասնավորապես օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության զարգացման ուղղով տնտեսության զարգացում ապահովելը: Հասկանում ես փոխանակ ձգտելուն կատարյալ պայմաններին, պետք է բուժել հիվանդ օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը,որը նշանակում է, ուղիներ որոնել օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության զարգացման, սակայն ինչ-որ սհմանափակումներով, որը թույլ կտա նաև սովորական մարդուն ապրել, քանզի տեսնում ենք, որ այս երկրում հիմնական որոշում ընդունողները մի քանի հոգի են:

----------

Ժունդիայի (09.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Նախ ըստ քեզ ՀՀ տնտեսությունը կատարյալ մրցակցության կատարյալ օրինակ է?: Ինչ է նշանակում նշել անունները, սա բնական հարց չէ: Ինչու որովհետև հայաստանցիները սիրում են ստից բաներով փակել իրական պատկերը: Հետրաբար բոլորս էլ պարզ գիտենք թե օլիգոպոլիստական վիճակը, որն է: Ուրեմն հարցդ անհասկանալի է, միթե դու չգիտես դրանց անունները: Մեզ մոտ օլիգոպոլիաները հատուկ անուններ չունեն դրանք պարզ երևում են:


Հարցիս հարցո՞վ:  :Bad: 





> Օլիգոպոլիաների վերացում չէ, այլ վերջիններիս վերափոխումը: Այսինքն կատարյալ մրցակցային պայմանների ստեղծում:


Տնաշեն, ի՞նչ կատարյալ մրցակցություն, եթե օլիգոպոլիաներին ասում ենք այո :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, երեւի թե ուզում ես ասել՝ անառողջ օլիգոպոլիաները փոխարինենք առողջներով: Չեմ կարծում տենց քաղաքականությունը ցանկացած իշխանության դեպքում կգործի: Պետք է լինեն թիրախային ոլորտներ, որոնք պետության հովանու ներքո կլինեն, բայց ավել ոչինչ: :Smile:  





> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում դու փաստորեն չես ընդունում, որ մեզ մոտ տնտեսությունը օլիգոպոլ է, այսինքն չես ընդունում,որ հիմնական տնտեսական շուկաները գտնվում են մի 5-6 հոգու ձեռքում?


Ես տենց բան չեմ ասում: Գտնվում են, գուցե գտնվում են, բայց հո դա չի նշանակում 5-6 հոգուց վերցնենք,տանք ուրիշ 5-6 հոգու: Թեեւ մտքերիդ որոշ մասը կիսում եմ :Wink: 






> Սակայն ճիշտ կառավարման դեպքում կարելի է կառուցել տնտեսություն հենվելով օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսական համակարգի վրա: Իսկ քանի որ մեզ մոտ շատ դժվար կլինի սաղ տնտեսական համակարգը քանդելը և վերափոխելը, մեր առաջարկված մոդելները պետք է հիմնված լինեն օլիգոպոլիստական շահույթի մաքսիմիզացման վրա, սակայն որոշակի սահմանափակումների դեպքում, ասենք բյուջեյի մուտքերը մինիմում այսքան, կամ ևս լրացուցիչ սահմանափակումներ:


 Լավ էլի: Դնես ասես՝քեզ էսքան շահույթ, ինձ էսքան բյուջեի մուտք: Բազար ա, ինչ ա: Առեւտուր չենք է անում, բիզնես միջավայր ենք ձեւավորում:



> Իսկ ով ասաց, որ օլիգոպոլիանցված տնտեսության ռեաբօլիտացիան դա չարիք է, ոչ չարիք չէ, եթե այն հենվի ճիշտ քայլերի վրա: Այստեղ ինչպես տեսնում ես ստանդարտ մտածելակերպ չկա, քանզի երբ տեսնում ես բոլորը մտածում են ու ոչինի չեն կարողանում անեն, ուրեմն պետք են ոչ ստանդարտ որոշումներ, մասնավորապես օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության զարգացման ուղղով տնտեսության զարգացում ապահովելը: Հասկանում ես փոխանակ ձգտելուն կատարյալ պայմաններին, պետք է բուժել հիվանդ օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը,որը նշանակում է, ուղիներ որոնել օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսության զարգացման, սակայն ինչ-որ սհմանափակումներով, որը թույլ կտա նաև սովորական մարդուն ապրել, քանզի տեսնում ենք, որ այս երկրում հիմնական որոշում ընդունողները մի քանի հոգի են:


Սինգապուր ստեղծենք :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Որոշ մտքեր կիսում եմ, բայց կարծում եմ այլ կերպ պետք է ներկայացվի: :Smile:

----------

